

Don't Guess it, Test it: improving site and app performance - aerotwist
http://aerotwist.com/blog/dont-guess-it-test-it/

======
bluepill
really interesting video and talk, thanks for sharing the knowledge ... just a
question, did you fix your site since the talk :P?

